# What's you perfect red?



## csdev (Dec 5, 2008)

I tried and I tried and I cant find a red lipsttick that works for me..most make me look trashy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Maybe I am not trying the right undertones..

Any suggestions for me? I am mac nc40-42..indian skintone..

Thanks!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 5, 2008)

My perfect red is SHHH, it was LE and it trully blows. It is such a wearable red.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dark Side


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 5, 2008)

Has to be Port Red! Lovesit!!!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

mines is viva glam 1


----------



## Ziya (Dec 5, 2008)

mine is VGI!! I'm a NC43 for reference. You might want to try New York Apple, Dubonnet, Port Red, Red, Red she said....


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Dec 5, 2008)

If your skin is olive-toned, make sure you stay away from reds with a blue undertone:

>MAC Red
>Ruby Woo

Maybe you could try something sheer with and slight orange undertone and a neutral lipliner:

>>MAC Lady Bug
>>MAC Cork Lip Pencil

>>MAC SlimShine in Urgent (mid-tone)
>>MAC Sweet Brown Cremestick Liner

You'd still get the red look but a little more subdued. Keep in mind, if you're not used to wearing red, you may think it looks wrong on you just because it's different. Try several looks; take a chance and wear them around people who know you well. See what responses come back. 

I think EVERY woman can look BEAUTIFUL in a red look. Just a matter of finding it.

Also consider your personal style and compare it to different Hollywood eras, for instance. A lot of red looks to reference there. You may find that certain looks suit you better than others. 

HTH!


----------



## aziajs (Dec 5, 2008)

All my favorite reds are LE - Cult of Cherry l/g, Red Romp l/g, Port Red l/s and Queen's Sin l/s.  Dubbonet isn't bad, though.  That's permanent.


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2008)

russian red lipstick.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 5, 2008)

I have the same trouble...just never quite looks right to me.  I keep trying though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Good Luck!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 6, 2008)

NARS Fire Down Below.
a bit dry, very matte, but a bold red that I'd imagine would be great for any skintone! i wear it all the time


----------



## divineflygirl (Dec 6, 2008)

I just found mine! Ruby Woo, baby! I am loving this lipsitck.


----------



## sedated_xtc (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm going to be the oddball here but I've used Stila lipglaze in cranberry and love it. It's a little brighter than most would prefer but use a darker base on it and its gorgeous!


----------



## foizzy (Dec 6, 2008)

Ramlas Red (Amplified) is a beautiful blue toned red which I adore. I got Port Red but lost it the same day I got it, it was sold out when I went for a replacement and the MA tried RR out on me and it was simply gorgeous.

I recently got Urgent s/s in B2M and am yet to try it. Apparently it's a good dupe for Port Red.


----------



## animacani (Dec 6, 2008)

Lady danger!! ITS HOT!


----------



## zerin (Dec 7, 2008)

OOOo...gotta love this thread.....

I love Mac Classic Dame Mattene lipstick and Lady Danger lipstick but now after seeing this thread.... I think I still have more red lippies to explore...lol


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 7, 2008)

for me its MAC Red. i went in for Ruby Woo but they were sold out.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 7, 2008)

MAC Red for me as well. I like to use Cherry lip pencil under, and Russian Red l/g on top, for a glossy shine.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 7, 2008)

OO I am soo scared to do a glossy red lip coz Im paranoid about it getting all over my lips a la ronald mcdonald or the joker....but now I feel like givin'er a try


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 7, 2008)

I think New York Apple is a very wearable red


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 8, 2008)

I love MAC's New York Apple, but my perfect red is *gasp!* not MAC!

I love love LOVE Clinique's Long Last Soft Matte lipstick in Red Hot. It is sooo gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Clinique | Makeup | Lipsticks | Long Last Soft Matte Lipstick


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_ Dubonnet,_

 
This is my favorite!!


----------



## TwistedFaith (Dec 9, 2008)

I am loving Party Line cremesheen right now. NC45 for reference.

I almost forgot: I adore Rapturous mattene as well!


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 9, 2008)

Sadly, my faves are LE:  Rocker and Queen's Sin.  But I have seen some GORGEOUS looks with Viva Glam I.


----------



## fresh76 (Dec 9, 2008)

NC35-37 here... and I dig Dubonnet! It's a nice brown-red.

I'm wearing it in my avatar.


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm in between NC25-30 and I'm loving MAC Red She Said l/s.  I wear it with Cherry lip pencil.  When I want to amp it up, I top it with Cult of Cherry l/g -- HOT!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 10, 2008)

I love So Scarlet from Cult of Cherry! In general, any blue based red looks good one me. I'm an NW30 btw


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

I am NC40 and I love Dubonnet and Fresh Moroccan.  They are both very warm, but I find that compliments a more olive skintone.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 10, 2008)

For a red super luscious lip High Bred Red, it a amplified cream and is wonderful on my lips but it's of course not perm groan.
I found Russian Red to drying and gave it to a friend
I'm nw 45


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Adding Port Red.....LOVE!!!


----------



## User67 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm an NC40 & Lady Danger which is an orange based red looks really pretty with my yellow undertones. Another favorite is Diva which is a dark red wine color & the one I am wearing in my aviator.


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 10, 2008)

MAC-Diva and Burnin
NARS-Diablo


----------



## MissResha (Dec 10, 2008)

i haven't tried any of MAC's red lipsticks, but Kat Von D's red lipstick in Hellbent is GORGEOUS on WOC. its a true blood red. i love it. i'm going to CCO this weekend to look for a red that suits me from MAC.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 10, 2008)

Port Red. It is _the_ best.


----------



## prncezz (Dec 10, 2008)

Ladybug!
I absolutely love this red.
I'm NW15 though.. it's a nice red for pale skin.


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 10, 2008)

add me to team ruby woo. applied correctly this could be an everyday color for that 'sophisticated lady' look.


----------



## Iman (Dec 10, 2008)

NYX roundlipstick Hebe!   I like cult of cherry l/g too but i'm not a fan of shiny red so Hebe it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here is a swatch http://christianadivine.blogspot.com...l-haulage.html


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_I think New York Apple is a very wearable red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love So Scarlet from Cult of Cherry!_

 
These are two of my faves as well! I also love CoC l/g and Russian Red


----------



## Scorpdva (Dec 10, 2008)

I am always on a quest for the "perfect" red. I really like mac red, roccoco, dubonnet, red she said, redwood, and pure vanity l/g. I figure as long as it's not too orangey I'll be o.k.


----------



## LatinaRose (Dec 11, 2008)

So far, Port Red, but I'm still looking.  I want to try Queens Sin.  Oh and I use NYX Hot Red lip pencil.  It is so creamy and only a couple bucks!


----------



## damsel (Dec 11, 2008)

port red. it's the only red i have. i love it!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 11, 2008)

MAC Charred Red, Ruby Woo
YSL Opium Red is darling too!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Well B4 reading the responses, I was always thinking about Red Russian and Dubbonet from mac and now I just might get them. 

For right now it's Nyx Mega shine lip gloss in Plush red and Np Set in Madrid loves these two babies!!!*


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 12, 2008)

i love queen's sin! it's my holiday red for sure. Classic dame is fun one too!


----------



## Chanda_D (Dec 12, 2008)

I love Dubonnet, too.  I have other reds as well but I can't remember what they are right now   Depending on my mood, I pair them with MAC Chestnut liner or MAC Currant.  Sometimes I'll use a lipglass or a generic lipgloss over it for a different look.  I personally believe that anyone of any shade can wear red.  It's all about playing with liners, undertones, glosses and blending.  With so many liners, lipglasses and glosses available in a multitude of colors and the array of red lipsticks, every woman can have their signature red lip color and look fab!


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csdev* 

 
_I tried and I tried and I cant find a red lipsttick that works for me..most make me look trashy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Maybe I am not trying the right undertones..

Any suggestions for me? I am mac nc40-42..indian skintone..

Thanks!_

 
i have yet to find the perfect red..I'm nw 40-42 and i'm also indian...so i feel the pain!!lol..


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 14, 2008)

Well I use Pure Vanity l/g and or Warning l/g. I also have Dubonnet but it looks a little wierd on me. I have Nars Fire Down Below as well that I like.

I would say just go in and try a few, also the key to good red lips is a lipliner so dont just slap on red lipstick use it with a liner it will make it look much better too.


----------



## Marjolaine (Dec 18, 2008)

All of my perfect reds (funnily enough, I just noticed) contain "red" word in the name hehe Port Red, Brave Red and Russian Red, both l/s and l/g.. Brave Red looks pinky-red on me, but I still adore it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 18, 2008)

Updated

Port Red
Queen's SIN
Ruby Woo
Dark Side


----------



## MissResha (Dec 23, 2008)

ok so i just picked up So Scarlet.

wooooowwww i wanna eat it!! its bad as hell! i have to buy more. this color is the shit!


----------



## Isabel101 (Dec 24, 2008)

So Scarlet! It's beautiful.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 24, 2008)

i'm from the middle east 
NC40

i like the most
Lady Bug lip stick
from slim shine Urgent

they suit me very settle not in your face red
sheer try them


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 24, 2008)

Russian Red, or UD Revolution..


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 24, 2008)

I just found my Vinyl lipstick, I always thought it was Ruby Woo for some odd reason. All the reds I like are always LE! 

I need another good yellow red lipstick to dupe Vinyl and Shh, I'm bummmin!


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Lady danger!! ITS HOT!_

 

I agree !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NW47


----------



## na_pink (Dec 26, 2008)

the Red She Said lipstick .. its so effing pretty


----------



## MissResha (Dec 26, 2008)

i really wanna try Dubonnet and Underworld


----------



## jetplanesex (Dec 26, 2008)

MAC Red, Cherry l/l, Red Romp l/g


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Dec 27, 2008)

I think Russian Red looks great on most people.
It is such a great colour and is my favourite red lipstick i have come across. It is also a matt lipstick, which i prefer to as glossy/shiny one. But if you dont like that you could always put some clear gloss over the top.

Hope this helps : ]


----------



## thisisuzy (Dec 27, 2008)

My perfect red is Dubonnet.  I love that color, because when it's brushed on it can be very sheer like a stain, or very deep and rich when applied straight from the tube.  It's a really beautiful color that I think is often overlooked.

I'm NC30 with olive tones, btw.


----------



## Palzonia (Dec 27, 2008)

hey!

I'm a red fanatic myself and have possibly tried all the reds in the market and my favourite still is Lakme's Berry Matte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











..., it's a beautiful brownish red with a lovely matte finish.. just dab on some lip balm, let it soak and splash on this shade, it's amazing for indian skin tones.. i'm an NC44 by the way

!


----------



## Nenah2008 (Dec 27, 2008)

Diva it's the perfect red for me. NC 45


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 28, 2008)

*I can finally say that I'm in the club of Ruby Woo! 
I love it!!!!!! Although it can't hold a candle to my NP Set red lipstick...
Still love it though 
*


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 28, 2008)

Nars Scarlet Empress and Lola Bitten are my favourites. Btw, I am NC42 and Indian, and I like dark, cool reds the best.


----------



## CGM (Dec 28, 2008)

Ruby Woo... NW 50


----------



## Arisone (Dec 31, 2008)

Russian Red, Mac Red and Rapturous ..I'm an NC 50 btw.  I love blue based reds.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 2, 2009)

Russian Red Lipstick And Lipgloss, Lips Lined With Nightmoth
Nw 45


----------



## PollyRhythm (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i really wanna try Dubonnet and Underworld_

 
I have Underworld and it's more of a dark red burgundy but I put Real Desire l/g on top and it's hot shit as a dark red lip combo. My mom even thought so and she dosen't like red lipstick.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jan 2, 2009)

oops ... wrong thread ... sorry!  Mods, please delete ... must stop having multiple windows open!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 2, 2009)

I like Kat Von D's lipstick in Underage, but after reading the replies I might have to check out this Dubonnet lipstick.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Jan 22, 2009)

Two more to add to the list, Kat Von D's Rosary and Julie Hewett's Sin Noir.


----------



## BestRx (Jan 23, 2009)

Count this NW43 as one more for Dubonnet.


----------



## tearose11 (Jan 23, 2009)

Sometimes you need to mix two colours to get a shade that you will like - I mix Dare You and Dark Side to get a colour I like.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

i am freaking out because i can no longer find So Scarlet on the mac website......*freaks out*. that is MY FAVORITE RED so far...


----------



## Barbie (Feb 24, 2009)

Brave red


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 2, 2009)

Russian Red, IMO. I'm olive toned and that lipstick is my signature red. 

I agree with those who said stay away from ones like Ruby Woo.


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 2, 2009)

As of right now - Kanga-rouge! Love the finish, adore the colour, I have been looking for extras of these!!!!


----------



## Post Modern (Mar 18, 2009)

I almost forgot: I adore Rapturous mattene as well![/quote]

I just got rapturous and I love
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!!


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Mar 23, 2009)

I love DIVA l/s it is soooo pretty!!!


----------



## TheWorldsDresse (Mar 23, 2009)

EASY!
Red Gloss = Make Up Forever's  Super Lip Gloss in no 23
Red Lipstick = MAC's Dare You (Cremesheen)

Love 'em!


----------



## prettyplump04 (Mar 27, 2009)

Can anyone reccommend a nice red true red for an nw47 with a l/l. I own a few reds but they mostly burgandy or brownish in color. I want to try dubonnet but I don't know...


----------



## Ziya (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettyplump04* 

 
_Can anyone reccommend a nice red true red for an nw47 with a l/l. I own a few reds but they mostly burgandy or brownish in color. I want to try dubonnet but I don't know..._

 
Try Red Enriched cremestick liner


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettyplump04* 

 
_Can anyone reccommend a nice red true red for an nw47 with a l/l. I own a few reds but they mostly burgandy or brownish in color. I want to try dubonnet but I don't know..._

 
Dubonnet is beautiful. Diva, Russian Red and Viva Glam I are also nice, depending on the shade and look you're going for.


----------



## TangoMT (Mar 27, 2009)

I love Dubonnet! For me what turns a lipstick from like into love is how it looks as it fades and Dubonnet almost gets better as it wears off! It leaves such a beautiful stain on the lips. So Scarlet is a lovely color as well, but I find this one tends to go a bit pink on me.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TangoMT* 

 
_I love Dubonnet! For me what turns a lipstick from like into love is how it looks as it fades and Dubonnet almost gets better as it wears off! It leaves such a beautiful stain on the lips. So Scarlet is a lovely color as well, but I find this one tends to go a bit pink on me._

 
You're not the only who thinks that- a faded Dubonnet was feature in Vogue.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love Russian red w/COC l/g and Viva Glam I


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 1, 2009)

Russian Red l/s and l/g along with nightmoth l/l... My perfect red lip combo
NW45


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 2, 2009)

OK so I want that red of the model director of that show Candy Girls. It was hot matte and red!

YouTube - Candy Girls 60 Sec Spot

look at 0:39sec


----------



## jennipo (Apr 3, 2009)

Not a MAC product, but Black Radiance's lipstick in Eldorado Red 5016 is a gorgeous red/raspberry color.  Oh, and I'm a NC 43 - 45.  ;-)


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Apr 5, 2009)

So all of the drugstore lip colours I've tested out there never suit me exactly, I always have to mix & blend them with other colours
Until I discovered the N.Y.C. long-wearing lipcolour
It's the only one I can wear without having to mix with other colours because its too dark/light 
The one I have is 487C (lipcolour on one side, clear gloss on the other) and I LOOOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. I hope its ok that I posted a non-MAC recommendation...


----------



## laurynx (Apr 12, 2009)

Not MAC : #40 Ms. Right Max Factor Vivid Lipcolor


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 12, 2009)

I must add i also love NYX Snow White it is a beautiful red and MAC So Scarlet has become my new fav for this week


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 12, 2009)

Right now, I think it's "Snow White" from NYX round lipsticks. I haven't tried too many reds ever because I am more of a nude lip kind of girl. I believe Snow White is a blue based red and it looks good on Asian skintones. I'm sure it'll work for others as well but I am just basing this on personal experience.


----------



## makeupprincess (May 27, 2009)

Mac's Mattene Raptuous. Love it.


----------



## elongreach (May 28, 2009)

I like New York Apple, however for full disclosure, it's the only red that I have at this time.


----------



## shellyshells (May 28, 2009)

MAC- New York Apple, Dare You, Brave Red
Urban Decay- Gash, Gravity (not a fan of the packaging though)


----------



## miss rochelle (May 28, 2009)

another vote for russian red! i am nc40/42 btw.

i also love rocker l/s but that is d/c so i try and minimize use.


----------



## swaly (May 29, 2009)

MAC's Russian Red. I used to love Ruby Woo when I first discovered matte, retro lip colors, but it really does suck the softness out of my lips. Russian Red dries me out a bit, too, but it's such a true and gorgeous color. Doesn't clash with my yellow-toned skin, and behaves very well.

When I'm not doing a lined & defined "perfect red lip" (as in...sort of smudgy, maybe put some gloss on top, "I've been making out for hours" look) I can use almost any drugstore true red and it'll be fine.


----------



## Missjailor (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Girls!

Before everything, I apologize in advance for my poor english... As many girls here, I am stuck in the NW45-NC50 shade but that's not the point. Here is my issue.
I really dig red lips but I cannot manage to find the perfect red for me.
I have 2 MAC reds l/s: Viva Glam I (matte) and Red (amplified) (the strange thing is that this l/s seems to be discontinued now, anyone knows?). The problem is that I can't find a good combination to make them work.
Sometimes I try the Red l/s with l/p Nightmoth: the result is great but it's quite purple-ish...
When it comes to VGI, I just look like a clown... I tried everything. I bought the brick l/l to make it work but it seems there is no solution..

Help me to find a solution as I am enduring my very first disappointment with MAC.

Thanks for your help Girls


----------



## 2browneyes (Dec 1, 2009)

I absolutely love Chanel Dragon!


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 9, 2009)

Russian Red for sure.

I'm an NC35 and it looks gorgeous on me.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 9, 2009)

I just found my perfect red today. It's Kat Von D Hellbent. If it's not a true red lipstick it will usually turn orange/brown on my lips, this lipstick did not turn orange or brown. I love this lipstick.


----------



## erica_1020 (Dec 9, 2009)

Just Back 2 MAC for Brave Red and it is gorgeous.  I am NC45/C7 for reference


----------



## gabi03 (Dec 10, 2009)

Kange Rouge from MAC, i dunno but its gorgeous on me. I found that its quite similar to MAC Red, just a difference in consistency.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 11, 2009)

for me so far it's mac Dubonnet, but I think I'm doing to try kat von D's lipstick..


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 13, 2009)

Mac So Scarlet is amazingly good.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm NW15 and in LOVE with bold reds! If I had to pick just 5 (LOL YEAH GO ME I'M SO DECISIVE) out of all of the ones I've tried, my favorites would probably be Cargo's Val d'Or, MAC's Russian Red, Ulta's Romantic Red, Estee Lauder's Simply Red, and MAC's Urgent. I REALLY want to try NYX's Snow White, because it looks like the PERFECT red for me.


----------



## nids (May 20, 2010)

Viva Glam I.....it's a gorgeous color. I'm NC 40/42 for reference.


----------



## Notorious19 (May 20, 2010)

I love Ruby Woo, but lately  I've been leading towards Diva


----------



## Senoj (May 20, 2010)

Ruby Woo by Mac


----------



## Mabelle (May 20, 2010)

dubonnet


----------



## Sojourner (May 20, 2010)

Haven't found mine


----------



## CandeeNova (May 26, 2010)

MAC Russian red for a bright red Gwen Stefani-like red lip! Super pretty!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 26, 2010)

Kanga Rouge


----------



## Boasorte (May 26, 2010)

NYX= Snow White


----------



## naijapretty (May 28, 2010)

Julie Hewett's Noir collection, MAC Russian Red and Dubonnet, Max Factor's reds.


----------



## BellaGemma (May 28, 2010)

I have the same problem-I am around nc40, 42. I discovered I have to use a brown-based red to get a sophisticated look. I like MAC Spice it Up! - It's the perfect ladylike red.


----------



## kdd2411 (Jun 1, 2010)

I love Besame cosmetics, they specialize in making the perfect red and there is a shade for everyone.


----------

